# The kendo stick



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Its for health reaons, they get beat up 200+ days of the years so WWE has decide to remove some moves so that they dont dmange their bodies as much
is that to much to ask?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

each time they hit each other with kendo stick i feel the pain...


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

it hurts man...


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Nobody ever seems to get hit anywhere but the shoulders anymore. Makes it less exciting than it used to be.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Those Kendo stick shots Bryan was dishing out on Orton looked painful as hell.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

They got fined for the chair shots? :StephenA


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Who knew that WWE would take the signature weapon of a wrestler who embodies everything that the PG era WWE would be sickened by?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't know we have seen all kind of weapon hit each other but kendo stick look hurt as hell doesn't matter how you hit it.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Kendo sticks hurt like hell when you get hit by one, they just won't cause brain damage like a steel chair would


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chair shots to the head are far more entertaining


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Kendo sticks don't really hurt that bad... It depends on how you get hit with it. The design is made of 4 pieces of wood. When you hit someone flush with a single piece of wood it bends and absorbs a lot of the impact. If you were to hit it on an off angle hitting 2 pieces of wood it will not absorb any impact and you'll feel everything.

The cool thing about a kendo stick is it sounds like it hurts a lot but actually isn't too bad. Granted if you swing to take the guy's head off pretty much anything would hurt you.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I like Kendo Sticks, they make that loud stinging effect and as said before me, are far less dangerous.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> Kendo sticks hurt like hell when you get hit by one, they just won't cause brain damage like a steel chair would


We want Brain Damage!!! *clap clap clap clap clap* We Want Brain Damage!!! *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> We want Brain Damage!!! *clap clap clap clap clap* We Want Brain Damage!!! *clap clap clap clap clap*


Sounds like you already have brain damage. Congratulations.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ROH AmericanDragon said:


> Kendo sticks don't really hurt that bad... It depends on how you get hit with it. The design is made of 4 pieces of wood. When you hit someone flush with a single piece of wood it bends and absorbs a lot of the impact. If you were to hit it on an off angle hitting 2 pieces of wood it will not absorb any impact and you'll feel everything.
> 
> The cool thing about a kendo stick is it sounds like it hurts a lot but actually isn't too bad. Granted if you swing to take the guy's head off pretty much anything would hurt you.


That's not how the kendo sticks I know of work. They're a mass of bamboo strips bound together around a rod, and when they hit you, the small slats between the strips pinch at your skin. It hurts like a motherfucker for at least twenty minutes, but rarely leaves any long term damage, unless you break the skin. (Source is a friend who did kendo for two years)


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That's not how the kendo sticks I know of work. They're a mass of bamboo strips bound together around a rod, *and when they hit you, the small slats between the strips pinch at your skin.* It hurts like a motherfucker for at least twenty minutes, but rarely leaves any long term damage, unless you break the skin. (Source is a friend who did kendo for two years)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly actually got hit on the head by Sandman with a kendo stick on ECW during her early days and she sold it like a pro


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I wish they'd let some head shots with other weapons. I get the chair shots but how much internal damage is a kendo stick really going to do? I can't buy the overselling of the dreaded kendo stick to the arm.


----------



## That's Amore (Feb 26, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly actually got hit on the head by Sandman with a kendo stick on ECW during her early days and she sold it like a pro


No one cares.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I read that Punk hates taking kendo sticks. I always find it funny when they just have them under the ring with the stuff that makes sense like ladders and the tables.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly actually got hit on the head by Sandman with a kendo stick on ECW during her early days and she sold it like a pro


Yeah and from what I've been hearing around here, she sold many other sticks like a pro, too.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That's not how the kendo sticks I know of work. They're a mass of bamboo strips bound together around a rod, and when they hit you, the small slats between the strips pinch at your skin. It hurts like a motherfucker for at least twenty minutes, but rarely leaves any long term damage, unless you break the skin. (Source is a friend who did kendo for two years)


I have a kendo stick and have been hit with one many many many times. You are somewhat right on the construction of it. It is possible that the kendo sticks they use for actual kendo are different. Mine doesn't have a rod in the middle (other than the handle.)

As for the pinching of the skin.. like I said it depends on how you hit them with it. if you get them flush with a single strip it will not hurt that much. If you get caught on the side then yes it can pinch your skin.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't mind at all. No reason for any wrestler to unnecessarily put their bodies at risk for my entertainment. And chair shots to the head are not necessary to my enjoyment of any match.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly actually got hit on the head by Sandman with a kendo stick on ECW during her early days and she sold it like a pro


I'm assuming that shot to the head is what makes her look like she is suffering from a stroke.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

dougnums said:


> Yeah and from what I've been hearing around here, she sold many other sticks like a pro, too.


Barbie Blank did NOT sleep around

She sold that kendostick to the head like a pro I would post the clip on here but its no longer on you tube



Lightning said:


> I'm assuming that shot to the head is what makes her look like she is suffering from a stroke.


She sold it like a pro and back then she hadent even trained much

Google ''sandman hitting kelly kelly'' on images and theres a gifs of that moment and you will see how well she sold it


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Either that or Sandman just legitimately bashed her head in, which is always a possibly. unk2 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

They hurt like hell, but don't do as much damage as chair shots.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When Daniel Bryan started kicking and hitting Orton with the kendo stick at the same time I cringed. That looked like it really fuckin' hurt.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

insanitydefined said:


> Either that or Sandman just legitimately bashed her head in, which is always a possibly. unk2
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sandman did actually hit Kelly Kelly on the head she sold it like a pro and took a hard bump onto the ground


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

It's clearly Sandman coming back to revive ECW and the [email protected]


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck you KKF....you are just boring with this slut's crap....just take a frickin' look at your reputation....


NOBODY likes you.

Leave.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

RatedRviper said:


> fuck you KKF....you are just boring with this slut's crap....just take a frickin' look at your reputation....
> 
> 
> NOBODY likes you.
> ...


No need for this type of posting, sir.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

RatedRviper said:


> fuck you KKF....you are just boring with this slut's crap....just take a frickin' look at your reputation....
> 
> 
> NOBODY likes you.
> ...


Best post in the thread.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Dublin Street Fight last night had a great use of a kendo stick. You could just see all the marks on Sheamus body from getting hit with it. Always enjoyed watching people getting their ass kicked with a kendo stick.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> No need for this type of posting, sir.


I enjoy the kelly kelly trolling. it amuses me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Ratman said:


> The Dublin Street Fight last night had a great use of a kendo stick. You could just see all the marks on Sheamus body from getting hit with it. Always enjoyed watching people getting their ass kicked with a kendo stick.


well tbf, i think anything would leave a mark on Sheamus's pasty ass.

I dunno how much damage a kendo stick actually does, but I remember watching the Cena/Orton i quit match and after Orton went to town on Cena with one and they showed what cena looked like i was like :jaydamn.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

AWESOM-O said:


> Best post in the thread.


I appreciate that,BROTHER/SISTER or whatever the f*ck you are!


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wonder how long it will be until theres a 'kendo stick' match ultimately leading to be the 'kendo stick' ppv..


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

It's all a big buildup, setting the scene for the return of steve blackman


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like it hurts, maybe even more then the chair since with the chair they can hit them with a large surface area, to have dull pain everywhere rather then concentrated pain from a kendo stick.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

We've all hit somebody with a kendo stick and seen the results so I don't understand why y'all are acting like they ain't painful!


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

I just don't get why there are kendo stick under the ring. I get it that there might be chairs, ladders, sledgehammers or tables; you could say they need that for construction or something. But when are you going to use a freaking kendo stick in everyday life?


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey OP did you see Alberto Del Rio's back the other week?

Yeah, sure they don't hurt...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Kendo Sticks are pretty good in Extreme Rules matches. How exactly are they boring? On the other hand, the whole fire extinguisher thing they did in 2012 was stupid.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's what I was referencing to, OP:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dude...KKF...if I legitimately hit you in the head, you're not "Selling" anything! if you get hit there's nothing TO sell because you ACTUALLY FEEL IT! Of course she's gonna look in pain!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Kendo sticks make a good sound and are great to use in wrestling.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

kendo a classic weapon, not even randy orton can do anything with one stuck up in is ass, the shots hurt and people can run after the enemy with them without losing nothing but weight


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Meh they're very one dimensional weapons so not my favorite but it'll do.


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

they sting like a mother but minor damage compared to a chair you get welts but they disappear after a while. actually had a friend hit me with one and it does hurt and is easy to sell but the hurt is mostly a big sting and easy to recover from


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Wonder how long it will be until theres a 'kendo stick' match ultimately leading to be the 'kendo stick' ppv..



TLK.

"Hello ladies and gentlemen, and I'm Michael Cole welcoming you, the WWE universe to our PPV extravaganza - Tables, Ladders, Kendo! Later tonight we'll see Cena take on Punk in a rematch for the WWE title, this heated rivalry kicked off at the Kendo In A Cell PPV and it's getting settled here tonight!"

:cole3


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

DonkMunk316 said:


> Wonder how long it will be until theres a 'kendo stick' match ultimately leading to be the *'kendo stick' ppv*..


"Sounds like money!" :vince5


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

DonkMunk316 said:


> In recent weeks/months wwe are loving the kendo sticks
> 
> Just read a thread about chair shots to the head and orton n bryan being fined
> 
> ...



When did this happen lol?


----------

